# Procuraduría General de la República (PGR)



## PERSEE

Hola a todos,

Por enésima vez, en una traducción del español al francés, me topo con la PGR mexicana. ¿Qué es? Por lo visto, no es un equivalente del ministerio de justicia...

En el artículo que estoy traduciendo, la policía municipal de Tijuana quiere que sus agentes recuperen sus pistolas y la PGR se lo prohibe.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Es una dependencia oficial que depende del poder ejecutivo. 
Algunos cuerpos policíacos reportan a esa oficina. 
Hay PGR estatal y federal (como hay delitos del fueron común y federales)
No creo que sea conveniente traducirlo y no tengo idea cual sería el equivalente en otros países.


----------



## PERSEE

Bonjour à tous,

Je reformule en français une question que j'ai posée aussi sur la partie "tout espagnol" du forum.

Une fois de plus, je rencontre dans un texte sur le Mexique la "Procuraduría general de la República” (PGR). Sur Internet, on trouve tantôt "équivalent du ministère de la justice" [mais sur les sites mexicains, on voit bien que PGR et ministerio de justicia sont deux choses différentes], tantôt "bureau du procureur".

Dans mon texte, la police municipale de Tijuana veut qu'on restitue leurs armes aux policiers, et la PGR s'y refuse.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## PERSEE

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta rapidísima, Janis Joplin. Me pregunto si no sería un equivalente de la "préfecture de police" francesa.


----------



## Jellby

PERSEE said:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta rapidísima, Janis Joplin. Me pregunto si no sería un equivalente de la "préfecture de police" francesa.



¿Los franceses no tenéis un "procureur général"? ¿O es sólo la traducción de las series americanas de policias? Yo supongo que es algo así como el Fiscal General del Estado.


----------



## PERSEE

Jellby said:


> ¿Los franceses no tenéis un "procureur général"? ¿O es sólo la traducción de las series americanas de policias? Yo supongo que es algo así como el Fiscal General del Estado.



Sí, tenemos el "procureur de la République" (el ¿ministerio público?). Pero no se le menciona a cada rato en la prensa, como ocurre con la PGR...


----------



## omep

Bonsoir Persée,

Tu trouveras tout ce que tu cherches sur le site suivant :

pgr.gob.mx

Salut.


----------



## horusankh

Salut Persée,

Je ne sais pas si je peux t'aider beaucoup, puisque je ne suis pas avocat, ou très connaisseur des lois,mais je pense que c'est plus ou moins l'équivalent du Ministère de Justice, c'est une "partie essencielle du système fédéral de justice, il encourage et vigile le respect de l'ordre constitutionnel et procure la justice dans l'enceinte de sa compétence" d'ici, je ne sais pas si j'ai bien traduit, mais apparemment c'est aussi plus ou moins équivalent du Fiscal Général aux États Unis, mais maintenant ses fonctions ont un peut changé, tu peux le voir ici. 

Excuse moi si ça ne t'aide pas trop, mais c'est ce que je peux te dire.

Salut.


----------



## horusankh

Encore: "C'est dans la propre figure du Procureur Général de la République oú sont mis en évidence les problèmes générés en joignant en un serviteur publique les tâches politiques de la fiscalisation de la nation et de représentation de la Fédération, ainsi que celles de vigilance du respect de la loi et de la constitution."
D'ici. (C'est le 12ème paragraphe.)

Salut,


----------



## Janis Joplin

PERSEE said:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta rapidísima, Janis Joplin. Me pregunto si no sería un equivalente de la "préfecture de police" francesa.


No sabría decirte, pero el Procurador General de Justicia es el jefe de los agentes del Ministerio Público es decir los fiscales, (acá no se les llama fiscales porque suena a algo relacionado con Hacienda e Impuestos).


----------



## indigoio

PERSEE said:


> Sí, tenemos el "procureur de la République" (el ¿ministerio público?). Pero no se le menciona a cada rato en la prensa, como ocurre con la PGR...


No sé si sea exactamente el equivalente francés de la PGR. Me imagino que puede ser. Como dice Janis, la PGR mexicana es la procuraduría federal, de la cual dependen varias fiscalías. Más que al ámbito poliaco, se refiere al ámbito judicial.

Bueno, eso de que se le mencione a cada rato en la prensa tendrá sus razones


----------



## Janis Joplin

La *Procuraduría General de la República* es la dependencia pública encargada de promover y vigilar el cumplimiento de la Constitución y de la *procuración de justicia* en el ámbito federal. 

Participa en las acciones de prevención del delito para garantizar la seguridad pública. Actualmente su principal acción se encamina al combate de delitos como el narcotráfico.

De la Procuraduría General de la República dependía antiguamente la _Policía Judicial Federal_ que fue disuelta en 2001 y sustituida por la Agencia Federal de Investigación AFI.

Es policíaca no judicial, depende del poder Ejecutivo y no Judicial como los Jueces y Magistrados.


----------



## josé león

La Procuradoría General del Estado (en Ecuador) no es el ministerio público (éste es el "fiscal general"). La PGE es "el abogado del Estado", esto es da informes respecto a contratos, compras, representa al Estado en arbitrajes internacionales, etc.


----------



## PERSEE

Muchas gracias por todas sus propuestas. A fin de cuentas, puse "Bureau du procureur général de la République", con PGR entre paréntesis: es lo que encontré en la página Web de una ONG suiza, cuyo texto parece muy serio, bien escrito y documentado. Habría de mirar también en el el Monde Diplomatique. Pero bueno, con las explicaciones que me acaban de dar ustedes, ya tengo información de sobra.

En un momento dado, me pregunté si la PGR no podía ser un equivalente del Attorney General estadounidense, el cual corresponde a ministro de la justicia. Eso pensé por tratarse, el mexicano y el norteamericano, de dos sistemas federales. Y lo cierto es que "attorney" puede ser no sólo abogado (avocat, avoué), sino también "public prosecutor" (procureur, ministère public). O sea que sigo un poco perplejo o dubitativo o como quiera que se diga en español...

PD: Por si a caso, miré también en la Encyclopaedia Universalis, pero no está ahí la PGR...


----------



## PERSEE

Janis Joplin said:


> Es policíaca no judicial, depende del poder Ejecutivo y no Judicial como los Jueces y Magistrados.




Si es así, querrá decir que es más bien como el "ministère de l'Intérieur" (gobernación, en México), del que en Francia depende la policía. Pero bueno, eso sólo una impresión que tengo, no conozco muy bien las atribuciones respectivas de dicho ministerio y de la préfecture de police, por ejemplo. El hecho de que México sea une federación ha de cambiar el asunto...


----------



## PERSEE

Merci à tous !

Je vous renvoie au fil *Procuraduría de la República: ¿qué es?*, transféré ici du fait qu'il comportait des mots en français...


----------



## Janis Joplin

PERSEE said:


> Muchas gracias por todas sus propuestas. A fin de cuentas, puse "Bureau du procureur général de la République", con PGR entre paréntesis: es lo que encontré en la página Web de una ONG suiza, cuyo texto parece muy serio, bien escrito y documentado. Habría de mirar también en el el Monde Diplomatique. Pero bueno, con las explicaciones que me acaban de dar ustedes, ya tengo información de sobra.
> 
> En un momento dado, me pregunté si la PGR no podía ser un equivalente del Attorney General estadounidense, el cual corresponde a ministro de la justicia. Eso pensé por tratarse, el mexicano y el norteamericano, de dos sistemas federales. Y lo cierto es que "attorney" puede ser no sólo abogado (avocat, avoué), sino también "public prosecutor" (procureur, ministère public). O sea que sigo un poco perplejo o dubitativo o como quiera que se diga en español...
> 
> PD: Por si a caso, miré también en la Encyclopaedia Universalis, pero no está ahí la PGR...


 
Si, parece ser una buena aproximación.

En México a diferencia de lo que comenta José León de Ecuador, la PGR se encarga de asuntos en el orden del Derecho Penal pero no del civil, mercantil, familiar, etc.

La Secretaría de Gobernación está encargada de vigilar el cumplimiento de los preceptos constitucionales, atender los asuntos de política interior, conducir las relaciones del Poder Ejecutivo con los otros poderes (Judicial y Legislativo) de la Unión, los gobiernos estatales y demás autoridades municipales y coordinar las acciones de protección civil y seguridad nacional.


----------



## indigoio

Claro. Depende del Ejecutivo y sí es un sistema policiaco. Más bien debí precisar que vigila la seguridad jurídica para no dar a entender que es dependiente del poder Judicial.

Al titular de la PGR suele decírsele "el abogado de la nación". Algo hay de cierto, Persee, en tu comparación con el US Attorney General.


----------

